

Toilet Paper Algorithms: I didn't know you had to be a computer scientist to use toilet paper. - edw519
http://www.jnd.org/dn.mss/toilet_paper_algorit.html

======
gills
that's funny, it made my morning :)

In a high school expository writing course I was required to write a parable.
As with most assignments at the time, I wrote it during the last 20 minutes of
the preceding class. The topic I came up with was 'always check for TP before
sitting down.' I think it had something to do with an airplane crashing, and
the man in the restroom who didn't check for TP was the only one who didn't
get a parachute. I don't know. Anyway...always check. It pretty much solves
the usability problem of TP rollers.

